# Boxing or Muay Thai



## MrRhee (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 16, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


If you really need to ask anyone here, just going to the most convenient place would be the best option. What martial art you learn is up to personal preference.
 I'd say try them both out — there isn't really a standard for how boxing or muay Thai is taught. The boxing gym could be full of overweight women who don't care about half the content, or it could be home to professionals. Try them both, and pick between them. Welcome to Martialtalk.


----------



## MrRhee (Dec 16, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> If you really need to ask anyone here, just going to the most convenient place would be the best option. What martial art you learn is up to personal preference.
> I'd say try them both out — there isn't really a standard for how boxing or muay Thai is taught. The boxing gym could be full of overweight women who don't care about half the content, or it could be home to professionals. Try them both, and pick between them. Welcome to Martialtalk.


Thx for your advice! I think sticking with the boxing might be a better choice according to you. But im at all new to this website and i just want to ask: What are trophy points and belts?


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 16, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Thx for your advice! I think sticking with the boxing might be a better choice according to you. But im at all new to this website and i just want to ask: What are trophy points and belts?


You just sort of get them the more you post.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you actually gone to the different gyms? If so, which one will you spend the most time at?
If you are only going during the break go to the one you will spend the most time at and work the fundamentals as much as you can.
There is a strong boxing component in Muay Thai especially Dutch Style. Not as much in Traditional MT but is still there.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 16, 2016)

Do what you want but you won't be able to learn either in 3 weeks


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 21, 2016)

Whichever one actually does sparring and has people entering competitions. Places with actual fighters will develop you better than one that does "boxercise". Ask the coaches.

On the other hand, the most convenient one will likely get you there more often as well.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 21, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


Boxing = Punching Only
Kickboxing = Punching, Kicking, Tripping, Sweeping, Throwing, Kneeing.

Easy question?  Which one are you interested in doing?  If all you care about is punching then do Boxing and it will be worth more of your time.   If you like to kick and want to use kicks then boxing isn't an option.

So which one do you like?


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 26, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


 Do research and go with whatever you think best suits YOU.  But personally i would go for Muay Thai. Just sayin'


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 26, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.



I always say boxing first. Get the fundamentals nailed first, then move onto elbows, knees etc. But as the other members say, it is what suits you, and more importantly, what you feel comfortable with. But IMHO, knowing how to box sets up the rest. Again though that is my opinion. Good luck with the journey.


----------



## EMT (Dec 26, 2016)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.



Modern Muay Thai gyms in the US and in Europe teaches a modern "hybrid" Muay Thai which is heavily influenced by Western Boxing. In continental Europe you will also learn Dutch Style Muay Thai/Kickboxing that you can find in Glory/K1 competitions. So you will learn traditional kicks, elbow and knee strikes and western boxing techniques instead of traditional Thai punching techniques (you may only learn basics of traditional punching). Obviously, it won't be the same level of Boxing that you will learn in a professional boxing gym but you'll pick up some decent techniques and also learn more versatile striking than just Boxing. 

I wrote a longer post about it if you're interested: Boxing vs Muay Thai
And about Dutch Style: Dutch style kickboxing


----------



## chrissyp (Jan 23, 2017)

It would honestly depend on the school, and the quality instruction you're getting. If you got a GOOD Muay Thai school, who can teach the principles of boxing, how to move and use it with your punches and kicks, I would recommend that.

People will use the argument "Boxing is in muay thai, so need to learn boxing"...I DISAGREE with this. There are lot of schools I have been to, that claim to teach muay thai...They'll teach you how to punch, and kick, and elbow and such, but they don't teach you really how to USE them and put them together.

I personally learned boxing first, but because I started off with an old school kickboxer instructor. He told me I would learn the fudamentals of fighting/boxing, THEN add kicks such to my game, which worked for well for me.


----------



## Glenn67 (Apr 19, 2018)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


Muay Thai.it uses


MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 19, 2018)

Glenn67 said:


> Muay Thai.it uses


Good explanation lol now the op knows Muay Thai uses something


----------



## Martial D (Apr 20, 2018)

Glenn67 said:


> Muay Thai.it uses


Indeed. Wisdom like this was surely worth the two year wait since this thread was posted.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 20, 2018)

..... XD lmao, you guuuuuys....


----------



## Kababayan (Apr 20, 2018)

Because you are in middle school, I would be concerned with the concussions of boxing.  Boxing is notorious for concussions during in-gym sparring (not just fights.)  I would go to a place that is more concerned about your safety.  That may mean that you are doing pad and bag drills and only light touch-sparring for a while before actually stepping into a ring.  I know that's probably not what you want to hear at your age, but concussions are a huge concern.  Regarding my opinion of which one (safety aside), both boxing and Muay Thai are great for many reasons.  If boxing is more convenient, try that.  If you find it boring, try Muay Thai later.  As a side note, when you get into high school I suggest joining the wrestling team.  Muay Thai + wrestling = devastating combination.


----------



## Glenn67 (Apr 20, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Indeed. Wisdom like this was surely worth the two year wait since this thread was posted.


LOL,I was using a tablet last night that does'nt always work right.Since it has been 2 years as you pointed out no need to rewrite the post.I really did write a longer one,LOL


----------



## IvanTheBrick (Apr 22, 2018)

MrRhee said:


> Hello I'm a middle schooler trying to figure out which martial arts to learn (and also I could learn more efficiently during winter break that just began). I have a boxing area that is really close to me, and isn't much of a problem walking to. However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice. The problem is that the muay thai place is more further away from me. So what I'm trying to ask is that: boxing is more convenient to travel to, Muay Thai is less convenient to travel, but which is more worth it? *Also if this helps, im 180cm tall with long legs and long arms.


If you have no experience, Muay Thai could be a bit overwhelming. I recommend you start Boxing and once you feel comfortable and have lost your twitch or instinct to blink at each punch you catch or throw, try Muay Thai.


----------



## flewuiejjr (Jun 18, 2018)

Muay thai


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 18, 2018)

MrRhee said:


> However I've heard that Muay thai could be a better choice.



Ignore all that and do what you like.  Boxers will tell you boxing is a better choice, Muay Thai fighters will tell you Muay Thai is.  In the end it's just a matter of what you want to do and it's like trying to say soccer is better then basketball...  do the sport you enjoy.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2018)

Its been two years. Make a desision already.

And do MMA.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 19, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Its been two years. Make a desision already.
> 
> And do MMA.


Screw that, do yellow bamboo


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Jun 19, 2018)

In reality learn both, Where I train at there is a guy who is a Boxer and just started Muay Thai, He loves both Equally, like what Drop Bear said, Do MMA and Learn both.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 19, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Screw that, do yellow bamboo



Of which there is no defence


----------

